# Can anybody tell me?



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Does anybody know any site with good knowlege refering to the iwagami style of fish tanks? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

There's tons on this site, if you run a search? I find reading through journals very helpful, personally.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

This is a great place to look..http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aquascaping-world-magazine-discussions/293-iwagumi-style.html


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Breakerboy0 said:


> Thanks in advance.


 Welcome to The Planted Tank Forums.. 
And another one up for FL..:thumbsup:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

waterfaller1 said:


> And another one up for FL..:thumbsup:


Woohooo!


----------



## Breakerboy0 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks lauraleellbp i had already ran a search on this and have looked through my fairshare of journals. But really i was looking for more of a science behind it and ratios. But after some more searching last night and orlando's link i think i have gotten what i needed. So thanks.

Ps. Florida yay!


----------

